# The plants



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

How often do i need to water my aquatic plants









Just kidding...

But i have a real question prolly as dumb as teh first, but i dont know









will the plants that i put in the tank eventueally keep growing, to where i'll have to trim them, or will they stay around the same size they were when i purchased them?

I assum they'll grow but i dont knwo how much

Let me know you plant owners!

Thanks Mauls


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

yes if your plants grow a lot may need triming but note that plants some must be trimmed with different ways than others...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks thats what i needed to know.!!!


----------

